# GOATS and DONKEYS



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

Goats and DONKEYS, I have noticed that alot of goat owners have Donkeys. What would be wrong with a Goat Donkey FUN DAY ? A local celebration with information Booths for both animals, including most all the activities. We have a picture up here in the ADA office of an old Cart, one of those basket types with two children in it and a Goat pulling it.
I think this would be a good way to promote both Goats and Donkeys...what say you ? Who will step up and put one on ?
ADA CEO thedonkeyman


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

it sounds like fun, but where would we have it at?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a quick question, I have goats and would love to have a donkey, right now I might have a real good chance on getting a Mule. Is that a good idea or no? Can they live together in the same fenced area? I have my PB piggies and my goats together right now and they are so cute together. Could I safley add a mule?


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

My young Mammoth Jack murdered a big yearling doe, and then a doeling.
Yeah, some playday. Trampled to death.


----------



## daxelsen (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a mini donkey and a horse in with my goats. Everytime my daughter takes her horse out to ride, my donkey chases the goats around the pasure biting them until the horse gets back. Donkeys really need to be with other donkeys or horses. I guess the bright side is my goats are all to fat and they need the exercise.


----------



## daxelsen (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a mini donkey and a horse in with my goats. Everytime my daughter takes her horse out to ride, my donkey chases the goats around the pasure biting them until the horse gets back. Donkeys really need to be with other donkeys or horses. I guess the bright side is my goats are all too fat and they need the exercise.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

I was NOT saying that Goats and Donkeys were to be MIXED in some type of activity. What I was suggesting, is that the Goat people who own Donkeys and other Donkey owners get together and have a annual celebration to promote each breed. A Goat, DONKEY Fair of sorts, with information BOOTHS and some activities. In time an all Goat or an ALL DONKEY Show would result.
Now for the location, that would be where the most Goats and Donkeys live near your location. Contact the ADA for more INFO. [email protected]
Now as far as putting a mule in with Goats ? some Mules are aggressive and will be a problem with smaller stock.
A Jack of any size will bother other stock. Consider casteration.
The Miniature that is a problem with the goats WHEN the Horse is being ridden needs to be DRIVEN to Cart or seperated when the Horse is out and about.
There are alot of goat owners that have Donkeys..hope to hear from them.
I hope this has helped and feel free to contact the ADA any time.
ADA CEO thedonkeyman "helping to IMPROVE the STATUS of the DONKEYS".


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I kept a donkey with my goats for years. They got along fine. Except, some of the nastier herd queens taught that donkey to butt with her head.....


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I also have a donkey in with my goats but if I had it to do over again I would not because she has trouble excepting new amimals and babies.
That is because she is doing her job. Protection her Family of animals and these new ones are strangers, so the enemy.
She is large. Well, not a mamoth but a large standard and can kill a goat fast if left unguarded with a new animal.

I can't transport my donkey or goats so I could not join in the fun but not a bad idea anyway.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I have a mule in with my pygmy cross goats. She does pester them sometimes, makes them run. But I let them get aquainted, stalled beside each other for quite awhile, before they were turned out together. 

Plus my mule was just a youngster, 8-9 months old.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

The Jack is VERY fancy, and out of Champion stock that are very well known amongst the Donkey crowd. No, won't be gelded. He can have his two acre field all to himself without the indignaty of shareing it with goats.
If more Jacks like him were used for Donkey production, our Nation's Donkey population would be hugely upgraded. His conformation is superb. One line of his pedigree traces to 1839.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

You should never have a Jack in with goats. I have a Jenny and she does great with the goats . She sometimes "plays" but never hurts them . The key to adding new animals is to pen them within the pen for a week or so til the donkey accepts them as part of the herd.


Patty


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My donkeys prefer to be with the cattle. They have decided that they don't like the goats or the ducks. Bad little donkeys that need to learn to share the pasture with everyone else that lives in it. They are now in the next pasture over with the cows instead of the goats. I would be interested in learning more about the donks and how to train them.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

It is so nice to see a response to this subject. There appears that a annual celebration could be possible in some areas. 
AS has been said not all Donkeys will work as gaurdians...but a Jennet (female) is a common choice. The introduction is important, with the pen with in the pasture and starting out with a young Jennet. 
Donkeys have a need to be busy and get board easily.
Our Jack has a Cat for a buddy, but if any strange animals come around like Buck Deer or Coyotes he sets off the alarm. 
ADA would like all the information about Donkeys and Goats as can be collected to just see what if any problems there are with the two living together. ADA does know that the SHEEP breeders are using Donkeys with great success. We will be also talking to them.
In hopes we can keep this subject rolling along.
Also ADA would love to see pictures of all your Donkeys. Contact [email protected] and we will give you another e-mail to send them to, so we can copy them for our collection.
ADA CEO thedonkeyman in Oregon


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

When I lived in the Eastern Sierras, the sheepmen would run their flocks all summer out in the sage and meadows. Often I'd see a packed donkey alone with the flock. I always assumed the herdsman was just near, but out of sight.
Then, come this time of year, the rabbit bush would get to blooming it's billows of yellow flowers. The mounds of wooley sheep, the white canvass manty on the white pack donkey, the billows of rabbit bush---ah, what a nice drive to the Hot Creek.


----------

